

It's 'Transparent': Amazon Poised to Take on Netflix - mlichtenstern
http://www.nbcnews.com/pop-culture/tv/its-transparent-amazon-poised-take-netflix-n210846

======
mlichtenstern
Wow; this is disturbing...

